# Medieninformatik Studium - Welche Programmiersprachen



## Sight (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

beginne zum WS das Studium "Medieninformatik", würde mir gerne schon einige Programmiersprachen anschauen um einige bessere Kenntnisse zum Beginn zu haben. 
Habe gehört das viel mit JAVA gemacht wird, habe hier einen dicken Brocken als Buch zu Hause (leider von 2009) "Java ist auch eine Insel", lohnt es sich das Buch in aktueller zu kaufen und ist es schon möglich mit diesem Buch einzusteigen? Habe von Java noch gar keine Ahnung.
Während meiner Ausbildung habe ich nur Erfahrung mit Visual Basic und SQL gemacht. 

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2015)

Die Insel ist eher ein Nachschlagewerk und kein Lehrbuch. Die aktuellste Version davon kann man übrigens immer Online einsehen, das ist ein OpenBook.
Ob Java oder doch eine andere Sprache gefragt ist solltest du über die Fachschaft deines zukünftigen Fachbereiches schnell heraus finden können.


----------



## Sight (17. Juni 2015)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort und die Infos. Okay werde das mal abchecken.

Welches Buch würdest du für den Einstieg empfehlen?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2015)

Schau doch einfach mal bei der Uni nach, was in den Modulen als Inhalt angegeben wird?

Um Java kommt kaum herum, das ist eine der meistverbreitetsten Sprachen. Zurecht, sie hat einige große Vorteile. 

Ansonsten kommt es stark auf die Uni an ...   und darauf, was "Medieninformatik" überhaupt sein soll 

In klassischer Informatik würdest du verschiedene Sprachen lernen, um möglichst alle verschiedenen Typen (imperativ, funktional, logisch) mal gesehen zu haben,  und möglichst auch noch weitere Unterkategorien. 

Was auf jeden Fall nicht schaden kann sind Java und/oder ein C-Derivat. 


Java ist dabei vermutlich ganz gut für den Einstieg, nicht allzu schwierig aber doch ähnlich wie viele andere große Sprachen, und auch selbst sehr groß. 
Dazu findest du auch tonnenweise gute Lehrbücher ...   aber wie schon gesagt, die Insel ist eher als Handbuch gedacht. 
Java hat auch eine hervorragende API auf der Oracle-Seite, zusammen mit den Klassikern wie stackoverflow etc wird einem da auch immer weitergeholfen. 

Alternativ gibts auch gute Online-Kurse.    code.org  ist ein berühmtes Projekt, das soll sehr gut sein. Die Liste der Supporter fängt mit Legenden wie Bill Gates und Mark Zuckerberg an und geht bis zum Mond. 

Oder  codebabes.com   
(obwohl es da weniger um Programmiersprachen geht, mehr um Skriptsprachen)


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Juni 2015)

Bei Medieninformatik solltest du dir eher HTML und CSS ansehen.


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Juni 2015)

Schau dir Skripte von Vorgängerjahrgängen an. Dann siehst du recht schnell, welche Sprachen in welcher Tiefe behandelt werden.

Ich geh aber davon aus, dass jeweils 1 imperative, 1 objektorientierte und etvl. 1 Maschinen-nahe Sprache oder funktionale Sprache gelehrt wird.

Das Alter des Buches spielt kaum eine Rolle. Für die Grundzüge (für mehr reicht selbst ein Studium nicht) langt das allemal.

Wir hatten ADA, Java, assembler und Haskell an der Uni.
Pascal oder C ist auch verbreitet. Dort muss man aber selbst auf seine Variablen / Allokationen aufpassen, deshalb machen einige Dozenten einen Bogen darum  .

Für Medieninformatik bietet sich natürlich html / xml an. Dazu etwas Datenbankabfragen und TLS. (das sind zwar keine "Sprachen", aber die Art und Weise wie alle Websites mit ihrem Gegenüber kommunizieren)


----------



## Sight (17. Juni 2015)

Danke für eure Infos, bei Medieninformatik kann man ja auch in Richtung App Entwicklung gehen, welche Sprachen sind zB dort von nöten?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2015)

App Entwicklung auf Android basiert auf Java, Windows Phone auf dem nahe verwandten C# und Apple auf dem ebenfalls nicht so weit entfernten Objektive C.
Allerdings betrifft das in erster Linie die Programmlogik. Das Layout wird bei Android z.B. über einen eigenen XML Dialekt beschrieben.


----------



## Sight (18. Juni 2015)

Okay, also erst mal ganz ruhig anfangen .

Meinst du für den Anfang wäre das Buch iO https://www.rheinwerk-verlag.de/programmieren-lernen-mit-java_3776/ ?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

Ja, das wäre ein guter Anfang.  Wobei 537 Seiten schon echt mächtig sind  

Aber schaden kanns nicht.  Wenn du dich da durchwühlst, hast du vermutlich schon eine sehr solide Grundlage.


----------



## XPrototypeX (18. Juni 2015)

In den meisten Unis und Hochschulen ist Java die Standardsprache. Da du Medieninformatik machst kommt wahrscheinlich noch Js, Css und Html dazu. Allerdings müsste das auch in dem Modulhandbuch stehen. Für Java kann ich als Grundlage 

Java von Kopf bis Fuß empfehlen. Etwas älter schon aber um in die Programmierung rein zu finden noch immer gut.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2015)

Wir hatten das Java-Buch hier verwendet: Programmieren mit Java (Pearson Studium - IT): Amazon.de: Reinhard Schiedermeier: Bücher

Aber mit online Tutorial und stackoverflow kommt man genauso gut voran


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Java von Kopf bis Fuß



Auch weit verbreitet, offenbar kommen da viele Leute gut mit klar. 



taks schrieb:


> Wir hatten das Java-Buch hier verwendet: Programmieren mit Java (Pearson Studium - IT): Amazon.de: Reinhard Schiedermeier: Bücher
> 
> Aber mit online Tutorial und stackoverflow kommt man genauso gut voran



Das steht bei mir auch rum, und ich habe es noch exakt kein mal aufgeschlagen  
Streng genommen habe ich das meiner Schule geklaut ...   Nicht mein Problem, wenn deren Ausleihsystem das offenbar vergessen hat. Ich habs irgendwann deutlich später bemerkt und dachte mir: Was solls   ich werde nicht 100km zu meiner alten Schule fahren um das nochmal abzugeben.


Ansonsten kann auch die oracle-Website immer helfen:
Trail: Learning the Java Language: Table of Contents (The Javaâ„¢ Tutorials)  (ist vielleicht nicht ganz so umgänglich wie viele Bücher, dafür ist alles was dort steht Gesetz im Java-Universum  )

Die haben die Sprache schließlich entwickelt,  stellen die API bereit, und sind im Allgemeinen daran interessiert dass sie so einfach wie möglich erlernt werden kann.


----------



## Sight (18. Juni 2015)

Dann werde ich mir das mal anschauen. Vielen Dank noch mal für die guten Infos!

Will nur nicht ohne Grundlage ins Studium einsteigen, das Studium scheint schon recht nice zu sein , freue mich auf jeden Fall drauf


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

... das ändert sich auch noch!


----------



## makikatze (19. Juni 2015)

Bwahaha, Stryke7 
Das ändert sich noch während des ersten, spätestens im zweiten Semester. Zumindest die Motivation ging bei uns so schnell flöten 

Was ich hatte, um mit etwa 14 Jahren Java zu lernen, und bisher hat mich das sehr gut durch Java-basierte Vorlesungen gebracht (ohne nochmal was dafür tun zu müssen, das freut den faulen Studenten), war dieses Buch, welches mittlerweile auch schon etwas angestaubt ist: Handbuch der Java-Programmierung

Ich glaube, das soll die neue Auflage sein, 100% sicher bin ich mir aber nicht: Java-Programmierung - Das Handbuch zu Java 8

Vorgeschlagen laut unserem Programmierung I-Kurs wird folgendes:

Programmieren lernen - Springer
Grundkurs JAVA - Springer
Reinhard Schiedermeier, Programmieren mit Java,2. Auflage, Pearson Studium, 2010


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2015)

Naja, in den Vorlesungen mascht man meist auch nicht allzu viel praktisches Coden. 

Ansonsten...  guck welche Bücher deine zukünftigen Professoren (oder andere an der Uni)  dazu geschrieben haben und hol dir diese. 
Die sind zwar meisten sch**ße,  aber du kannst dir direkt die ersten 20 Vorlesungen sparen und bekommst etwas mehr Gesundheitsschlaf.


----------



## Sight (20. Juni 2015)

Okay, ihr habt mich erwischt, der zweite Gedanke war natürlich den Schönheitsschlaf etwas hinaus zu zögern 

Kann somit das http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3827328748/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum Buch, als kack noob benutzen?



makikatze schrieb:


> Bwahaha, Stryke7
> Das ändert sich noch während des ersten, spätestens im zweiten Semester. Zumindest die Motivation ging bei uns so schnell flöten
> 
> Was ich hatte, um mit etwa 14 Jahren Java zu lernen, und bisher hat mich das sehr gut durch Java-basierte Vorlesungen gebracht (ohne nochmal was dafür tun zu müssen, das freut den faulen Studenten), war dieses Buch, welches mittlerweile auch schon etwas angestaubt ist: Handbuch der Java-Programmierung
> ...


----------



## makikatze (20. Juni 2015)

In unseren Programmierung-Vorlesungen schon, in Programmierung II ist der Prüfungs-Modus sogar, zu gewissen Abgaben-Terminen während des Semesters fertige Programme abzuliefern, die man zu einer Aufgabenstellung (also in einem gewissen vorgegebenen Kontext) programmieren muss. Dabei wird am Ende sowohl die Funktionalität automatisch (mithilfe der Software "Praktomat" und entsprechenden Tests), als auch manuell bewertet, außerdem der Codestil nach den Java Code Conventions 

Edith sagt: Ja, das Buch kann man so verwenden. Es steht zwar im Buch, dass man es eher als Nachschlagewerk verwenden sollte, denn als Lektüre, aber ich hatte die alte Version einfach von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen und die Beispiele des Öfteren selber abgeschrieben und somit nachvollzogen. Das hat mich definitiv durch so ziemlich jede Java-Vorlesung an der Uni automatisch gebracht bisher (und wird es vermutlich auch noch, wenn es keine interdisziplinären Vorlesungen werden).


----------



## efdev (20. Juni 2015)

wo geht es hin zum medieninformatik studieren ? 
ich werde auch zum WS in Birkenfeld beginnnen(wahrscheinlich).


----------



## Sight (22. Juni 2015)

FH Köln (Campus Gummersbach) oder FH Düsseldorf. Danke maki, werde das Buch mir dann mal bestellen


----------

